# Hydrosalpinx diagnosed and pregnant... Any help?



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi there.

So, I have been booked in for IVF in 3 months, but was shocked to see I am now 5 weeks pregnant. I have suffered from endometriosis for years, having a Laproscopy before I conceived two years ago. My baby died full term so we are back to square one.

I had a scan last week and it showed one small embryo in the right place, but a largish (4.5cm) tube, being my right Fallopian tube bulging. The doctor has asked me to return next week for another ultrasound as its too early to see if I also have a further pregnancy in my tube ectopic. 

I have no pain as such just a slight pulling on my right side which to be honest feels like wind, but it's on the ovary and tube.

If could be just (well I say just...) Hydrosalpinx maybe caused by my endo. Playing a waiting game... Again.

Anyway, does anyone out there know what the next steps are if its NOT ectopic and if a blocked tube? I have read the fluid can be toxic to the embryo growing... A Laproscopy to remove the tube/ fluid will likely end my viable pregnancy... How dangerous in Hydrosalpinx?

If anyone has any experience of this I would love to hear. I know heteropregnancy is rare but so is still born, so I'm not ruling that out, in which case my viable pregnancy will be lost.  

Thanks for reading and hoping everyone has some good news this next week.

Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Dont worry a Hydro won't harm the developing fetus, hydros just makes it more difficult to implant during ttc / ivf, if it is hydro it won't cause any harm to your pregnancy x

Edited to add - a heterotopic pregnancy if this is one (hope not) doesn't mean you will lose your intrauterine pregnancy, I've ready plenty of times the baby in the uterus surviving.

Keep us updated x


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the speedy reply, I am worried sick and don't even want to think I could actually be pregnant. Will see what the hospital say this week and pray that this one makes it to the finish line properly.

I wish you lots of luck for April  

Xx


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Will keep you updated too, the doctor seemed to suggest I will lose the viable one if its ectopic... Nice to receive a ray of hope from you this evening.  

Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Got everything crossed for you 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Really keeping everything crossed for you x


----------

